# 2001 nissan altima



## raghu_4338 (Sep 19, 2008)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME HOW TO INSTALL A FOG LIGHTS? AND WHERE CAN I BUY THE HOLDERS FOR THE FOG LIGHTS


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The easiest way is to get a foglamp kit from Nissan. They're a bit more money, but they look better and are made to bolt right in. The question is if the kit is still available?


----------

